
Corp Dev Language Translator: What words used by acquirers actually mean - bmull
https://medium.com/on-startups/corp-dev-language-translator-2f9b043c768e#.nmf8yipjm
======
mangeletti
This is really great (all the advice) and hilarious (the translation part),
Brenden!

~~~
bmull
thanks .. hacker news hates my stuff though :(

